# UNInstalling Spyware Terminator ??



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............I removed Comodo firewall , Avast , and can't find a reference UNinstaller for Spyware terminator ! I downloaded AVG 8.0 and will keep it as my only Antivirus protection since it is highly regarded . 
.............STerminator is NOT listed on my Ad\Remove programs so it doesn't lend itself easily too removeal . Does anyone know where they've hidden the UNinstall icon? , thanks , fordy:cowboy:


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................OK , went to Start>all pgrms>S.Terminator ........but when I click on UNinstall I get...file "C:\Program Files\S.Term..\unins000.dat"does not exist . Cannot uninstall . And , yet the program is still resident on my hard drive . So , the pooter doesn't know it is still on the hard drive ; so how can I fix this glitch ? thanks , fordy:help:


----------

